# Sample Data



## Jborg (Dec 26, 2012)

Is there anywhere where I can download excel sample data to practice??


----------



## wigi (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello

Are you looking for just random data, or spreadsheets with some data that depict certain functionality within Excel?


----------



## strive4peace (Dec 27, 2012)

Mike Girvin has a lot of video tutorials on YouTube, and many sample workbooks you can download
excelisfun -- 1900 Excel How To Videos - YouTube


----------



## Jborg (Dec 28, 2012)

Stive4peace: Thanks for your help and info. I am looking for just random data.


----------



## Jborg (Dec 28, 2012)

Wigi: thanks for your prompt reply. Just random data.


----------



## wigi (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi

Have you run across this web site? It generates random names, addresses, and other information for a country of your choice.
Order Free Random Names - Fake Name Generator


----------



## Jborg (Dec 29, 2012)

Wigi: Thanks for the info. I never came across this sight. Thanks again, very helpful!!!  I need it to manipulate the data, using formulae I have been learning.


----------



## Derek Brown (Dec 30, 2012)

There is an add-in available, but you need to pay for it:
http://www.randomdatagenerator.net/


----------



## Jborg (Dec 31, 2012)

Derek: Thanks for your info.


----------

